# Bob Sikes bridge help



## -- Saints Domination --

So ive been trying the whole inshore bridge fishing thing, as i dont have a boat, but haven't been having much luck. I have been fishing the bob sikes bridge near the center, attempting to target reds and trout. For the reds ive caught pin fish then cut em up and thrown em out with hook then flouro leader then swivel then 2 oz. sinker then line. No luck with this so far. Only reds caught have been rat reds on live shrimp, and nothing as far as trout goes.



My question is, am i using remotely the right type of set up? When im fishing the flats ill use a spoon or free line shrimp so im not familiar with the bridge approach. Do i just cast it out and wait to here my drag click or do i cast / retreive? Also what depth is good for redfish / trout? I have been hittin bottom then crankin up a few times to get it close to the bottom cause i figure thats where the warmer water is. 



anyways this is what my rig looks like



|

| < line

|

( )

( ) < sinker

( )

0 < swivel

|

|

| < 20 lb flouro

|

|

|

|

|

|

J < Owner circle (With either shrimp or cut bait)







Thanks for any help!



Oh and any general bridge help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## CCC

That is called a fish finder rig and I use it with live shrimp when fishing east bay or the sound in Navarre with good results for reds, not sure about at sikes though.


----------



## Brewdog

I haven't fished Bob Sikes, but I can't imagine it would be much different than other area piers & bridges. I have had success in the cold months with an egg sinker, swivel, leader, and circle hook. If you can keep your pin fish alive, I think that would be better than cut bait. Trim the fins down and throw it out and let it sit.


----------



## Dylan

Your rig is fine..With that rig i like to fish the pilings under the bridge for sheephead, black snapper (too cold) redfish, black drum and flounder(use bullminnows or other minnows)..When fishing for sheephead, snapper and flounder you want to keep your rod in your hand and walk piling to piling..For the bull reds or sharks use a live pinfish or mullet..they will eat cut bait but always have better luck on live..use the same rig but light weight and longer leader to let the bait swim around..The sheephead are starting to show up..We caught a few Sunday...The trout like the shallows or the lights..try using gulps or freelined baits live you mentioned before..Also try and use the lightest weight you can..Sometimes if the weight is too light and drifting by the pilings its a good thing...especially for snapper, flounder or sh*t donkeys...Hope this helps


----------



## -- Saints Domination --

Thats for the advice everyone. Will be out there tryin again and hopefully will have more success :letsdrink


----------



## A-Wading-Fool

Hey man, like most people said above, ur rig is fine. If that is a slip egg weight then what u are fishing is carolina rig. That is the only way I fish with live bait and catch slot- to- bull reds. You do want to use a live pinfish or finger mullet or what ever you can get ranging in size from 2in. - 6in. Do make sure to trim those fins down on that pinfish. Hey you don't have to be up on that bridge to catch fish!!!!!! TRY THE OCTAGON PIER ON GULF BREEZE SIDE, OR THE ROCKS JUST TO THE LEFT OF BOB SYKES. IF YOU TRY THE ROCKS GO DOWN UNTIL IT SAYS NO TRESSPASSING. YOU MIGHT STILL BE ABLE TO CATCH SPECKS AND EVEN A RED THERE. I HAVE EVEN CAUGHT A LITTLE GAG THERE ABOUT A MONTH AGO. YOU CAN EVEN TRY CHICKENBONE BEACH, THROUGH THE TOLL TURN LEFT TOWARDS THE PIER AND DRIVE AS FAR AS U CAN PARKING IN THAT BIG PARKING LOT ON THE SOUND SIDE. ALOT OF BIG REDS ROLL THROUGH THERE, AND SHOULD BE ESPECIALLY NOW WITH THE FULL MOON LATE AT NIGHT! GOOOOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## -- Saints Domination --

Well the advice payed off, caught a 33 inch Red tonight! My first over-slot red! and my friend caught a 38 incher. Both caught on the fish finder rig with frozen cut strips of cigar minnows lol. Had some freshly caught croacker and Menhaden strips out there but they never got touched. Imma post the pics up in the mornin


----------



## konz

SD if your ever fishing on a Friday night give me a call. I fish every Friday night around 3 mile or bob sykes.......Saints fans need to stick together.....lol


----------



## -- Saints Domination --

lol will do, ill probably be goin after the bulls again this commin friday at Sikes. Aint that the truth about saints fans, this season was a let down but theres always next year lol


----------



## roofordie

See you guys there!


----------



## konz

Right on fellas! I will be there unless I'm in the boat. Just look for the big body builder looking guy........that's not me, I'll be the fat guy cussing about carrying so much s**t!


----------



## Doogiesar

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_lblFullMessage>"Right on fellas! I will be there unless I'm in the boat. Just look for the big body builder looking guy........that's not me, I'll be the fat guy cussing about carrying so much s**t!"

Good one Konz, I will be out there at night after the new year weekend. Maybe I will see you guys out there. I will be in my boat.


----------



## roofordie

Do the trout ever come in thick out there?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

> *-- Saints Domination -- (12/17/2008)*lol will do, ill probably be goin after the bulls again this commin friday at Sikes. Aint that the truth about saints fans, this season was a let down but theres always next year lol


saint sations...Raw raw!!!


----------



## BlueWater2

This time of the year ,alabama point is a great spot.Out on the point or under the bridge. cut the side off a mullet ,heavy weight ,sliding sinker,or under the bridge at night with a gotcha for blues.steal leader. Try it


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy.....

Reading this thread for fishing advice but wanna throw out a big ole WHO DAT!


----------

